# Ονόματα των Λατινικών γραμμάτων



## Fred_C

Γειά σας.

Τα Λατινικά γράμματα έχουν συνήθως διαφορετικά ονόματα σε διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Στα Αγγλικά, π.χ., ονομάζονται Εϊ, Μπι, Σι, ...
Στα Γαλλικά, ονομάζονται Α, Μπε, Σε, Ντε,...
Στα Γερμανικά, τα λένε : Α, Μπε, Τσε, 
Στα Ιταλικά : Α, Μπι, Τχι, Ντι... 
κτλ.

Κάθως η Ελληνική γλώσσα δε χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα γράμματα, είναι δύσκολο να βρεί κανείς τα ελληνικά τους ονόματα. Αλλά δεν μπωρώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου ονόματα.
Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τί είναι;


----------



## Akritas

This is a bit of a peculiar question. The Latin alphabet evolved from the Greek one, therefore there is no specific way that Latin letters are pronounced in Greek. If someone is being taught English then he will pronounce these letters 'the English way'; if French, the 'French way' etc. Correct me if I am wrong but is there a unique way to pronounce the Latin letters? Doesn't it depend on the language? Finally, by the same token, how would a Chinese pronounce the Latin alphabet?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ο Ακρίτας έχει δίκιο. Τα γράμματα του λατινικού αλφάβητου δεν έχουν ονομασίες στα Ελληνικά.

Αν δούμε ένα c σε μια πινακίδα, θα διαβάσουμε Σι. Δηλαδή, αν δεν διευκρινίζεται η γλωσσά, συνήθως προτιμούμε την αγγλική προφορά (μάλλον επειδή είναι η πρώτη μας ξένη γλωσσά, τουλάχιστον της πλειοψηφίας).
Στα ονόματα των βιταμινών όμως υπάρχει προτίμηση στη γαλλική προφορά. Πιο συχνά ακούω "βιταμίνη Σε" παρά "βιταμίνη Σι".


----------



## Fred_C

Δημήτρης said:


> Στα ονόματα των βιταμινών όμως υπάρχει προτίμηση στη γαλλική προφορά. Πιο συχνά ακούω "βιταμίνη Σε" παρά "βιταμίνη Σι".


 
Ευχατιστώ για την απάντηση.
Αυτό που μου λέγετε είναι πως είναι μόδας σήμερα να ονομάζετε τα γράμματα με την αγγλικά τους ονομασία. Δεν είναι και πολύ καταπληκτικό.
Αλλά ζητάω κάτι επίσημο, ακόμη και αν είναι λίγο γνωστό.
Η περίπτωση των βιταμινών μου φαίνεται πιο επίσημη, δηλαδή η χρήση Λατινικών γραμμάτων δε φαίνεται να απαντάει σε κανένα ζήτημα χένων γλωσσών.
Είστε σίγουρος ότι η ονομασία "Σε" της βιταμίνας C κατάγεται από την γαλλική γλώσσα;; Δεν θα μπωρούσε να είναι το πραγματικό όνομα αυτού τού γράμματος;
Πως λέτε στα Ελληνικά "E=mc²" ;
Πως λενε το Λατινικό αλφάβητο οι Έλληνες φοιτητές που σπουδάζουν τά Λατινικά;
Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.


----------



## apmoy70

Fred_C said:
			
		

> Είστε σίγουρος ότι η ονομασία "Σε" της βιταμίνας C κατάγεται από την γαλλική γλώσσα;; Δεν θα μπωρούσε να είναι το πραγματικό όνομα αυτού τού γράμματος;


Όχι, δεν είναι το πραγματικό όνομα του γράμματος. Στα Λατινικά το C προφέρεται [ke:]. Οι ονομασίες των βιταμινών, όταν έγιναν γνωστές στην Ελλάδα (αρχές 20ού αιώνα), συνέπεσαν με την κυριαρχία της γαλλικής γλώσσας σε διεθνές επίπεδο ως γλώσσα της επιστήμης, της διπλωματίας κλπ. Έτσι οι βιταμίνες ονομάσθηκαν από το γαλλικό αλφάβητο, ονομασίες που πια έχουν καθιερωθεί:
Βιταμίνη Α (Άλφα)
Βιταμίνη Β (Μπε)
Β12 (Μπε δώδεκα)
C (Σε)
D (Ντε)  


			
				Fred_C said:
			
		

> Πως λενε το Λατινικό αλφάβητο οι Έλληνες φοιτητές που σπουδάζουν τά Λατινικά;
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.


Το κλασικό Λατινικό Αλφάβητο (χωρίς τα W, J, U):
A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, V, Y, X, Z
[α:], [be:], [ke:], [de:], [e:], [ef], [ge:], [hα:], [i:], [kα:], [el], [em], [en], [o:], [pe:], [ku:], [er], 

			
				Fred_C said:
			
		


			Πως λέτε στα Ελληνικά "E=mc²"
		
Click to expand...

Το έχω ακούσει "έψιλον, ίσον εμ επί σε στο τετράγωνο" αλλά και "εμ επί σι στο τετράγωνο". Κυριαρχεί το "Έψιλον ίσον εμ επί σε, τετράγωνο"" target="WRdict">, [te:],[u:], [i: graeca], [eks], [ze:ta]

_edit_:





			
				Fred_C said:
			
		

> Πως λέτε στα Ελληνικά "E=mc²"


Το έχω ακούσει "έψιλον, ίσον εμ επί σε στο τετράγωνο" αλλά και "εμ επί σι στο τετράγωνο". Κυριαρχεί το "Έψιλον ίσον εμ επί σε, τετράγωνο"


----------



## Akritas

Further to my earlier post, I would like to add that it all depends on the 'history' of the word, letter, acronym etc. In other words, where these phrases came from. Here are a few examples showing the variety:
1. The letter 'W' is normally pronounced like a 'Γ', however Greeks pronounce BMW like the Germans (Μπε-Εμ-Βε) and not like the English (Μπι-Εμ-Νταμπλγιου).
2. The letter 'V' is mostly pronounced as the Greek 'B', however the German word Volskwagen is 'Φολκσβαγκεν'. Also, Van ... (Dutch names) are pronounced Φαν ...
3. Barcelona is pronounced Μπαρθελόνα (the letter c being pronounced as a θ).
4. As apmoy70 correctly mentioned the letters A, B, C in the case of vitamins, the letters A and C are pronounced the English way in the case of the rock band AC/DC.
5. In the case of acronyms and organisations, again it depends on the country they originated. In Physics, the main system of units used is S.I. (International System in English) which is pronounced Συστέμ Ιντερνασιονάλ in Greece after the French.

There are many more examples, however it has to be said that the recent trend is to follow the English way of pronouncing, obviously due to the predominance of the English language over the past few decades all over the world. Therefore, any latest inventions, products, acronyms etc are becoming known in Greece in English. Examples of this are CD (Σι-Ντι), DVD (Ντι-Βι-Ντι), WWW (Νταμπλγιου-Νταμπλγιου-Νταμπλγιου) etc.


----------



## Akritas

One more thing; there are a few differences in the way a few words/letters/acronyms etc are pronounced between Greece and Cyprus. Through my several visits to the island, as well as my numerous friends, I have realised that the predominant way of pronouncing the above, is the English, due of course to the heavy influence of Britain in the island (colony until 1960).
Perhaps Δημήτρης can back me up on this one (or not!).


----------



## Fred_C

Akritas said:


> 1. The letter 'W' is normally pronounced like a 'Γ', .


 
Hi,
Could you please develop on that point ?
Where does that come from, are there many words that are pronounced like that ?

As far as I understand, fashionable words like DVD, CD pronounced "Ντι-βι-ντι" or "σι-ντι" are not spellings, they are just foreign words imported with their pronounciation together with their latin print. That is not really what I am interested in.


----------



## Akritas

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> Could you please develop on that point ?
> Where does that come from, are there many words that are pronounced like that ?
> 
> As far as I understand, fashionable words like DVD, CD pronounced "Ντι-βι-ντι" or "σι-ντι" are not spellings, they are just foreign words imported with their pronounciation together with their latin print. That is not really what I am interested in.


 


I beg to disagree regarding DVD and CD. Maybe they are used as words but they are certainly not words, rather acronyms which are pronounced the English way. Here is an example of a French acronym. It is a name of a company (I am not sure whether it still exists) called DMC. They made cotton threads and everybody who knows it, pronounces it Ντε-Μι-Σε.

As far as the English letter W is concerned, it is most of the times the equivalent of 'Γ'. An examples is the name of the footballer W. Rooney which is pronounced Γου Ρούνει (creating a funny pun). In the older times, it was pronounced 'Ου', hence Ουάσινγκτον (Washington) whereas most Greeks now would pronounce it with a soft 'Γ' (Γουάσινγκτον ).

Finally, when it comes to internet addresses, I have not heard anybody saying 'Γου-Γου-Γου', as that would mean to actually type 3 Γ's. I would safely guess that all internet users should know what Νταμπλγιου is by now so that when they are given an internet address they type www.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Finally, when it comes to internet addresses, I have not heard anybody saying 'Γου-Γου-Γου', as that would mean to actually type 3 Γ's. I would safely guess that all internet users should know what Νταμπλγιου is by now so that when they are given an internet address they type www.


Άσχετο: Εγώ το λέω στα γαλλικά. ντουμπλβέ-ντουμπλβέ-ντουμπλβέ-τελεία-wordreference-τελεία-com.



> One more thing; there are a few differences in the way a few words/letters/acronyms etc are pronounced between Greece and Cyprus. Through my several visits to the island, as well as my numerous friends, I have realised that the predominant way of pronouncing the above, is the English, due of course to the heavy influence of Britain in the island (colony until 1960).
> Perhaps Δημήτρης can back me up on this one (or not!).


True when it comes to brand names (BMW for example). For the rest,  same as #6.


----------



## Fred_C

Akritas said:


> Here is an example of a French acronym. It is a name of a company (I am not sure whether it still exists) called DMC. They made cotton threads and everybody who knows it, pronounces it Ντε-Μι-Σε.



Παράξενο : Δεν ξέρω κανένα γράμμα που ονομάζεται "Μι" στα γαλλικά. Μ λέγεται "Εμ" στα Γαλλικά, και DMC λέγεται λοιπόν "Ντε-Εμ-Σε". "Μι"όμως μου ενθιμίζει το ελληνικό όνομα του ελληνικού γράμματος Μ/μ.



Akritas said:


> An example is the name of the footballer W. Rooney which is pronounced Γου Ρούνει


Πρέπει να καταλαβαίνω ότι "Γου" είναι κανονικό όνομα (κατὰ τὴν παράδοση) του γράμματος W;

Αυτὸ που ζητάω είναι π.χ. ονόματα που μπωρώ να χρησιμοποιήσω για να συλλαβίσω τα γράμματα του ονόματός μου, π.χ., χωρίς να φανώ ούτε Άγγλος, (δεν είμαι) ούτε Γάλλος, και χωρίς να φανώ να είμαι κανένα μοντέρνο προϊόν καταναλώσεως (σαν D.V.D. 
Το παράδειγμα του W. Rooney. φαίνεται να δείξει ότι μπωρώ να πω "γου" για W.
Το παράδειγμα του DMC ίσως δείχνει ότι μπωρώ να πω "Μι" για Μ ;
Μπωρώ να πω "Άλφα" για A; (σαν τη βιταμίνη)



apmoy70 said:


> Το έχω ακούσει "έψιλον, ίσον εμ επί σε στο τετράγωνο" αλλά και "εμ επί σι στο τετράγωνο". Κυριαρχεί το "Έψιλον ίσον εμ επί σε, τετράγωνο"



Μπωρώ να πω "έψιλον" για E, σαν "E=mc²" ;

το όνομά μου είναι CΗΑRΡΕΝΤΙΕR. Πώς μπωρώ να το συλλαϐίσω;
Σε
Hτα;; (σαν Άλφα για τη βιταμίνη A)
Άλφα (σαν τη βιταμίνη ; )
Ερ
Πε (Ερ και Πε είναι ονομασίες των γραμμάτων R και P σε πολλές γλώσσες που γράφονται με το Λατινικό αλφάβητο. Δεν είναι μόνο Γαλλικές ονομασίες.)
Εψιλον;; (Σαν "E=mc²" ; )
Νυ;; (σαν Μυ για Μ στο όνομα DMC; )
Ταυ
Ι
Εψιλον
Ερ

Τί συμϐουλεύετε για κάθε γράμμα; 

Σας ευχαριστώ γιὰ την υπομονή σας.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Παράξενο : Δεν ξέρω κανένα γράμμα που ονομάζεται "Μι" στα γαλλικά. Μ λέγεται "Εμ" στα Γαλλικά, και DMC λέγεται λοιπόν "Ντε-Εμ-Σε". "Μι"όμως μου ενθιμίζει το ελληνικό όνομα του ελληνικού γράμματος Μ/μ.


Συμβαίνει αυτό κάποιες φορές. Μάλλον για λόγους ευφωνίας. Δεν ακούγεται καλά το Ντε-Εμ-Σε. Το Ντε-Μι-Σε "ρέει" πιο εύκολα.



> Πρέπει να καταλαβαίνω ότι "Γου" είναι κανονικό όνομα (κατὰ τὴν παράδοση) του γράμματος W;


Θα έλεγα η προφορά του όπως μπορεί να γραφεί στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο. Αν πεις σε κάποιον Γου δεν θα καταλάβει W (ως γράμμα) αλλά Wu (ο ήχος)



> Αυτὸ που ζητάω είναι π.χ. ονόματα που μπωρώ να χρησιμοποιήσω για να συλλαβίσω τα γράμματα του ονόματός μου, π.χ., χωρίς να φανώ ούτε Άγγλος, (δεν είμαι) ούτε Γάλλος, και χωρίς να φανώ να είμαι κανένα μοντέρνο προϊόν καταναλώσεως (σαν D.V.D.


Στα ελληνικά, όταν συλλαβίζουμε, .... συλλαβίζουμε. Χωρίζουμε τη λέξη σε συλλαβές. 
Για παράδειγμα.


> -Πώς γράφεται το όνομα σου;
> -Δη-μη-τρης. Όλα με ήτα (Η).


Δεν θα πω _Δέλτα, ήτα, μι, ήτα, ταυ, ρο, σίγμα._

Ωστόσο, ξένες λέξεις θα τις πούμε γράμμα προς γράμμα. Ή στο αγγλικό αλφάβητο ή στο αλφάβητο από το οποίο κατάγεται η λέξη *αν* το άτομο με το οποίο συνομιλούμε ξέρει πώς προφέρονται τα γράμματα σε αυτή τη γλώσσα.

Το CΗΑRΡΕΝΤΙΕR θα το "συλλάβιζα" στα αγγλικά σε κάποιο που δεν ξέρει γαλλικά, αλλιώς θα προτιμούσα να το πω στα γαλλικά.
Αν όμως έγραφες το όνομα σου με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, θα το συλλάβιζα όπως και τις ελληνικές λέξεις.


----------



## Fred_C

Ωραία, κατάλαβα.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Nomik

Γειά σας,

I still haven't found a clear answer in all this to the following question, which has bothered me for years:

Say I want to confirm a flight booking by phone (in Greek) and have to spell out my non-Greek surname to the airline clerk. What should I do - more to the point, what would a native Greek-speaker do?
1. Use the English names of all the letters, complete with such non-Greek sounds as 'tch' and 'dzh' in the names for H and J? Or the French names ('ash' and 'zhee'), or the German ones ('hah' and 'yot'), or....?
2. Do that, but adapt the non-Greek sounds to their nearest Greek equivalents, such as 'έιτς' for H and 'τζέι' for J?
3. Only use English names for capital letters that have no direct visual equivalent in the Greek alphabet, and use Greek names for those that do have one, e.g. Jay-όμικρον-νυ-έψιλον-ess (Jones) - or is that just confusing? It's the system I've always used so far, and Greek people seem to understand it!
4. And even if that's acceptable, what about the letters that have direct visual equivalents in the Greek alphabet but sound quite different, e.g. should it be Ess-μυ-ιώτα-ταυ-ήτα, or Ess-μυ-ιώτα-ταυ-aitch (SMITH)? Ell-όμικρον-μυ-άλφα-χι, or Ell-όμικρον-μυ-άλφα-ex (LOMAX)? Which, if any, is less confusing to Greek-speakers?

The point is that I want to sound as much like a Greek-speaker as possible, even when spelling out words in Latin letters. What are Greek-speakers nowadays taught to call the letters when they first learn them at school, or when writing online in Greeklish?

Perhaps I've overlooked the answer to my question in all these posts - if so, my apologies!


----------



## Nomik

apmoy70 said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι το πραγματικό όνομα του γράμματος. Στα Λατινικά το C προφέρεται [ke:]. Οι ονομασίες των βιταμινών, όταν έγιναν γνωστές στην Ελλάδα (αρχές 20ού αιώνα), συνέπεσαν με την κυριαρχία της γαλλικής γλώσσας σε διεθνές επίπεδο ως γλώσσα της επιστήμης, της διπλωματίας κλπ. Έτσι οι βιταμίνες ονομάσθηκαν από το γαλλικό αλφάβητο, ονομασίες που πια έχουν καθιερωθεί:
> Βιταμίνη Α (Άλφα)
> Βιταμίνη Β (Μπε)
> Β12 (Μπε δώδεκα)
> C (Σε)
> D (Ντε)
> 
> Sorry, but Άλφα/Alpha isn't the French name of the letter A.
> 
> Το κλασικό Λατινικό Αλφάβητο (χωρίς τα W, J, U):
> A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, V, Y, X, Z
> [α:], [be:], [ke:], [de:], [e:], [ef], [ge:], [hα:], [i:], [kα:], [el], [em], [en], [o:], [pe:], [ku:], [er], , [te:],[u:], [i: graeca], [eks], [ze:ta]
> 
> _edit_:
> Το έχω ακούσει "έψιλον, ίσον εμ επί σε στο τετράγωνο" αλλά και "εμ επί σι στο τετράγωνο". Κυριαρχεί το "Έψιλον ίσον εμ επί σε, τετράγωνο"


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν υπάρχει ενιαία παγιωμένη πρακτική.
Υπήρξα για ένα μικρό διάστημα βοηθός στο Πολυτεχνείο. Εξηγώντας στον πίνακα τον τύπο του Taylor, που αρχίζει f(a+h)=..., έλεγα "εφ του α συν ας" (με το ς παχύ), και αντιλήφθηκα ότι κάποιοι στο ακροατήριο με κορόιδευαν.
Αντιθέτως, υπάρχει παγιωμένη πρακτική για τα ξένα αρκτικόλεξα -- διαφορετική για το καθένα. Το pH στη χημεία πάντοτε πεχά λέγεται (και πεχάμετρο το όργανο που το μετράει). Οι κλωστές DMC επιβεβαιώνω ότι πάντοτε Ντεμισέ λέγονται, όσο κι αν είναι παράλογο. Οι βιταμίνες A, B, C, D λέγονται βιταμίνες α (ή άλφα), μπε, σε, ντε -- αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται η βιταμίνη Η  Το DNA όμως λέγεται ντι-εν-έι, όπως το αλησμόνητο DDT λεγόταν ντι-ντι-τι, ίσως γιατί μας ήρθε με την αμερικάνικη βοήθεια.
Για την υπαγόρευση ξένων κύριων ονομάτων (ή κωδικών κράτησης, όπως D6ΒΥW7) σε αεροπορικές εταιρίες, θα συνιστούσα τα αγγλικά ονόματα των γραμμάτων, απλώς και μόνο γιατί το προσωπικό των αεροπορικών εταιριών χρησιμοποιεί διαρκώς  αγγλικά και είναι πιο εξοικειωμένο μ' αυτή τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Nomik

Αγγελος said:


> Δεν υπάρχει ενιαία παγιωμένη πρακτική.
> Υπήρξα για ένα μικρό διάστημα βοηθός στο Πολυτεχνείο. Εξηγώντας στον πίνακα τον τύπο του Taylor, που αρχίζει f(a+h)=..., έλεγα "εφ του α συν ας" (με το ς παχύ), και αντιλήφθηκα ότι κάποιοι στο ακροατήριο με κορόιδευαν.
> Αντιθέτως, υπάρχει παγιωμένη πρακτική για τα ξένα αρκτικόλεξα -- διαφορετική για το καθένα. Το pH στη χημεία πάντοτε πεχά λέγεται (και πεχάμετρο το όργανο που το μετράει). Οι κλωστές DMC επιβεβαιώνω ότι πάντοτε Ντεμισέ λέγονται, όσο κι αν είναι παράλογο. Οι βιταμίνες A, B, C, D λέγονται βιταμίνες α (ή άλφα), μπε, σε, ντε -- αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται η βιταμίνη Η  Το DNA όμως λέγεται ντι-εν-έι, όπως το αλησμόνητο DDT λεγόταν ντι-ντι-τι, ίσως γιατί μας ήρθε με την αμερικάνικη βοήθεια.
> Για την υπαγόρευση ξένων κύριων ονομάτων (ή κωδικών κράτησης, όπως D6ΒΥW7) σε αεροπορικές εταιρίες, θα συνιστούσα τα αγγλικά ονόματα των γραμμάτων, απλώς και μόνο γιατί το προσωπικό των αεροπορικών εταιριών χρησιμοποιεί διαρκώς  αγγλικά και είναι πιο εξοικειωμένο μ' αυτή τη γλώσσα.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, 'Αγγελο, αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ!


----------



## kafes

Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και κάνοντας μια σύντομη διαδικτυακή έρευνα στις χρήσεις που επικρατούν σε διαλέξεις, βίντεο κτλ. (εξετάζοντας μόνο συμφραζόμενα όπου το κάθε γράμμα χρησιμοποιείται σε ελληνική ομιλία χωρίς να σχετίζεται με κάποια ξένη γλώσσα, δηλαδή κωδικοί, μαθηματικοί και χημικοί τύποι, βιταμίνες, σχολιάζοντας το γράμμα γενικά κτλ.):

A -  άλφα (λατινικό), σπανιότερα α ή έι 
B - βήτα (λατινικό) ή μπε
C - σε, σπανιότερα σι
D - ντε
E - έψιλον (λατινικό)
F - εφ
H - έιτς ή ήτα (λατινικό), σπανιότερα χα
I - ιώτα (λατινικό), σπανιότερα άι, καταχρηστικά γιότ
J - γιότ ή τζέι
K - κάππα (λατινικό), σπανιότερα κέι
L - ελ
M - μυ (λατινικό), σπανιότερα εμ
N - νυ (λατινικό), σπανιότερα εν
O - όμικρον (λατινικό) ή ο, σπανιότερα όου
P - πε
Q - κιού
R - αρ
S - ες
T - ταυ (λατινικό)
U - ου ή γιου
V - βε
W - ντάμπελγιου, από μεγαλύτερους ομιλητές  ντουμπλεβέ
Y - ψι (λατινικό), ουάι ή γουάι, από μεγαλύτερους ομιλητές ιγκρέκ
Z - ζήτα (λατινικό) ή ζεντ

Τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα που παρατέθηκαν εγώ θα τα πρόφερα:

E = mc² - έψιλον ίσον μυ σε τετράγωνον

C-H-A-R-P-E-N-T-I-E-R - σε έιτς άλφα αρ πε έψιλον νυ ταυ ιώτα έψιλον αρ


----------

